# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ارسال ایمیل در جنگو

## roya_django

سلام 
من میخام در جنگو یه ایمیل ارسال کنم.
باید اشاره کنم که این تایپیک رو در سایت برنامه نویس دیده ام:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%DA%AF%D9%88

و همین طور این رو در stackoverflow  :

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...ing-gmail-smtp

اما باز هم نتونستم از ایمیل یا جیمیل ارسالی داشته باشم

اینا تنظیمات settings.py :




EMAIL_BACKEND = 'django.core.mail.backends.smtp.EmailBackend'

EMAIL_USE_TLS = True
EMAIL_HOST = 'smtp.mail.yahoo.com'
EMAIL_HOST_USER = 'my_yahoo_account'
EMAIL_HOST_PASSWORD = 'my_password'
EMAIL_PORT = 587




اینم دستوریه که در views.py  نوشتم:







    send_mail(
        'hello',
        'Here is the message.',
        'my_yahoo_account',
        ['my_another_yahoo_account'],
        fail_silently=False
    )



هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. هیچ ایمیلی ارسال نمیشه.

----------


## shahab12

روی localhost میخوای بفرستی؟

ایا میشه از روی localhost ایمیل فرستاد؟ فک کنم اول باید روی سرور قرار بگیره بعد بشه اینکارو کرد

----------


## roya_django

اره میخام از همین لبتاب خودم که به نت وصل هست یه ایمیل به یکی از دوستانم بفرستم.

و فک می کنم که میشه همین طوری هم کار کرد چون من خودم قبلا ایمیل به همین طریق از طریق کد پایتون می فرستادم. 
اما الان میخام از  send_email که فانکشن خود جنگو هست و در صفحه ی زیر هم بهش پرداخته شده یه ایمیل بفرستم
https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1....#quick-example

فکر نمی کنم برای انجام اینکار نیازی به خرید هاست و دامنه باشه

در هر صورت ممنون میشم اگه از دوستان کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## sokote_bi_payan

تو stackoverflow بود :

import smtplib
fromMy = 'yourMail@yahoo.com'
to  = 'SomeOne@Example.com'
subj='TheSubject'
date='2/1/2010'
message_text='Hello Or any thing you want to send'

msg = "From: %s\nTo: %s\nSubject: %s\nDate: %s\n\n%s" % ( fromMy, to, subj, date, message_text )

username = str('yourMail@yahoo.com')  
password = str('yourPassWord')  

try :
    server = smtplib.SMTP("smtp.mail.yahoo.com",587)
    server.login(username,password)
    server.sendmail(fromMy, to,msg)
    server.quit()    
    print 'ok the email has sent '
except :
    print 'can\'t send the Email'

----------

